# Monthly Car Rental Prices Here!!



## FlexRay

Hi Everyone,

I am new to Dubai, i intended renting a car for 2/3 months before i buy, i did search the forum as people said but didn't really come to much as its only odd comments with random prices so i thought would share my findings over the past week

Below is several companies i contacted and received quotes for *monthly *vehicle rental

Hope this helps, if i had something like this last week it would have saved me a lot of ignored enquiries and phone calls!

Quotes March 2013

Budget Vehicle Rental










Hertz Vehicle Rental










Thrifty Vehicle Rental










Paramount Gulf Cars


















Diamond Lease


----------



## chestnut

Thanks for these.

Anyone have any experience negotiating these rates down?

Or maybe getting the SCDW thrown in?

Thanks!


----------



## M.Sharaf

dnastudios said:


> Thanks for these.
> 
> Anyone have any experience negotiating these rates down?
> 
> Or maybe getting the SCDW thrown in?
> 
> Thanks!


you can negotiate with them if you intend to rent on long term ( 6months or plus ) .


----------



## dizzyizzy

That's a great post flexray!

I created a copy of your post and left it on the Driving and Cars thread, I'm sure a lot of people will find it really useful 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ng-dubai/82210-cars-driving-questions-74.html


----------



## ZeeKhan

FlexRay said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to Dubai, i intended renting a car for 2/3 months before i buy, i did search the forum as people said but didn't really come to much as its only odd comments with random prices so i thought would share my findings over the past week
> 
> Below is several companies i contacted and received quotes for monthly vehicle rental
> 
> Hope this helps, if i had something like this last week it would have saved me a lot of ignored enquiries and phone calls!
> 
> Quotes March 2013
> 
> Budget Vehicle Rental
> 
> Hertz Vehicle Rental
> 
> Thrifty Vehicle Rental
> 
> Paramount Gulf Cars
> 
> Diamond Lease


Thanks this is really helpful pal - great stuff

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## Roxtec Blue

M.Sharaf said:


> you can negotiate with them if you intend to rent on long term ( 6months or plus ) .


Not sure the current situation, but approx 9 months ago I got a deal from DiamondLease on a new Pajeiro 3.8L LWB hi spec for 3500 AED a month on an 18 month booking all inclusive of CDW/maintenance. Only salik and fuel to find. Limited to 36K klms over the term. Can't remember to excess mileage fees.


----------



## M.Sharaf

Roxtec Blue said:


> Not sure the current situation, but approx 9 months ago I got a deal from DiamondLease on a new Pajeiro 3.8L LWB hi spec for 3500 AED a month on an 18 month booking all inclusive of CDW/maintenance. Only salik and fuel to find. Limited to 36K klms over the term. Can't remember to excess mileage fees.


I dont know the terms with Diamond lease , never dealt with them , back in the days , Hurts didnt have any Km limits over the terms


----------



## Zaz

This is GREAT !
Thanks a lot my friend!


----------



## RaZ3r

Thanks for the compilation. I am sure it will help many members out


----------



## fcjb1970

M.Sharaf said:


> I dont know the terms with Diamond lease , never dealt with them , back in the days , Hurts didnt have any Km limits over the terms


Most places have implemented a 5K per month limit. I think it was less common years ago.


----------



## SH13

Good work!!


----------



## FlexRay

Hi Everyone

Thanks for the positive feedback and glad you lot think its useful

Craig


----------



## chestnut

*Long term rental*



M.Sharaf said:


> you can negotiate with them if you intend to rent on long term ( 6months or plus ) .


I'm considering renting for up to 2 years (though I don't think I'd commit to a company for 2 years up front).

Any thoughts on the discount that could be negotiated? Any experiences or figures?

Cheers


----------



## MarcAD

Thanks for the great post! I've been looking for a rental for when I arrive this week.


----------



## fcjb1970

dnastudios said:


> I'm considering renting for up to 2 years (though I don't think I'd commit to a company for 2 years up front).
> 
> Any thoughts on the discount that could be negotiated? Any experiences or figures?
> 
> Cheers


In order to get a significant discount you are going to have to commit. They won't give you a discount because you tell them you are planning on renting for two years.

All those companies will lease for a two year term at a much better rate, but you have to sign a contract. Price will vary depending on if you want a fleet car (used) or a new one and also based on mileage you plan to drive


----------



## ZeeKhan

dnastudios said:


> I'm considering renting for up to 2 years (though I don't think I'd commit to a company for 2 years up front).
> 
> Any thoughts on the discount that could be negotiated? Any experiences or figures?
> 
> Cheers


Why do you not just get one through a franchised dealership, I am certain they will do deals that are two years long with the option to throw it back at them, after the period.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## ziokendo

ZeeKhan said:


> Why do you not just get one through a franchised dealership, I am certain they will do deals that are two years long with the option to throw it back at them, after the period.)


If you think logically, this buy-back deals are the worse of both worlds (owning vs renting), because they involve some kind of complicated bank loan but you still cannot act as it is your own car if you plan to give it back at them.

1) If you buy you have the lowest cost of ownership, but all the responsibilities are on you (to immobilize the capital, to mantain, register, insure the car, and sell it back - maybe in a rush - when you come back home).

2) If you rent long term, you have a slightly higher cost of ownership (with Hertz I pay 2,100 aed/month for a brand new Honda Accord for 3 years including full insurance, full maintenance, registration, tyres, replacement car, 30,000km/year, etc) but you don't need to worry about anything.

3) If you do this plans at the dealership, you are actually buying the car (well the car will be owned by the bank) and making a huge loan paperwork with all the various hassles involved, but you are still fully responsible of the car, and if you make small damages to the car (like parking scratches) as per contract terms they can nickel and dime you at the time of the buying back discounting the agreed price or refusing to take the car back ...


----------



## ziokendo

dnastudios said:


> I'm considering renting for up to 2 years (though I don't think I'd commit to a company for 2 years up front).
> 
> Any thoughts on the discount that could be negotiated? Any experiences or figures?
> 
> Cheers


I have just seen yesterday a Thrifty leaflet at the Spinneys, it was like 2,000 aed/month for a new VW Jetta 1 year: 2,400 for a VW Passat. I have no experience with the company, but sounds really a good deal.

I believe is 2,100/aed at Hertz for a Camry (2 years), I am renting an Accord with them.
I am very happy with Hertz service till now, while I have other colleague experience with other companies which has been dreadful, so be careful, if your salesman (who should give you the better image of the company) looks unprofessional imagine the rest of the company (backoffice, maintenance, emergency services, etc).


----------



## ZeeKhan

ziokendo said:


> If you think logically, this buy-back deals are the worse of both worlds (owning vs renting), because they involve some kind of complicated bank loan but you still cannot act as it is your own car if you plan to give it back at them.
> 
> 1) If you buy you have the lowest cost of ownership, but all the responsibilities are on you (to immobilize the capital, to mantain, register, insure the car, and sell it back - maybe in a rush - when you come back home).
> 
> 2) If you rent long term, you have a slightly higher cost of ownership (with Hertz I pay 2,100 aed/month for a brand new Honda Accord for 3 years including full insurance, full maintenance, registration, tyres, replacement car, 30,000km/year, etc) but you don't need to worry about anything.
> 
> 3) If you do this plans at the dealership, you are actually buying the car (well the car will be owned by the bank) and making a huge loan paperwork with all the various hassles involved, but you are still fully responsible of the car, and if you make small damages to the car (like parking scratches) as per contract terms they can nickel and dime you at the time of the buying back discounting the agreed price or refusing to take the car back ...


I am due over to Dubai next week, here in the UK these deals through franchised dealers are competitive and include all maintenance and even insurance with some manufacturers, are there not franchised dealers that offer the same benefits when buying through them. With regards damages to the vehicle do the rental company not charge you. I have just sold my vehicle in the UK which was on a PCP deal through a dealer and made a small profit. However I do understand what you are saying but after three years you simply hand the car back with the rental company, if it was through a dealer you would have the option to buy at the agreed Guaranteed future value and if you sell the vehicle on all profits are yours, however UAE rules obviously differ. I have been in the motor trade for 15 years here in the UK, I am looking forward to experiencing the UAE Automotive Sector.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## ziokendo

ZeeKhan said:


> I have been in the motor trade for 15 years here in the UK, I am looking forward to experiencing the UAE Automotive Sector.


Single agent system, monopoly, dreadful experience: I believe this summarize it quite well.


----------



## ZeeKhan

ziokendo said:


> Single agent system, monopoly, dreadful experience: I believe this summarize it quite well.


So plenty of room for improvement that's good news


----------



## fcjb1970

ziokendo said:


> I have just seen yesterday a Thrifty leaflet at the Spinneys, it was like 2,000 aed/month for a new VW Jetta 1 year: 2,400 for a VW Passat. I have no experience with the company, but sounds really a good deal.
> 
> I believe is 2,100/aed at Hertz for a Camry (2 years), I am renting an Accord with them.
> I am very happy with Hertz service till now, while I have other colleague experience with other companies which has been dreadful, so be careful, if your salesman (who should give you the better image of the company) looks unprofessional imagine the rest of the company (backoffice, maintenance, emergency services, etc).


I am paying Hertz 1700 for a Honda Civic for two years. That is for a 2012, which I wanted because the 2013 don't have cruise. It worked out for me because I just took the car I had been renting monthly. Only 24,000 miles for that price.

I am with @ziokendo, to me the idea of putting up the capital just does not make sense, even if it ends up costing me more. Seen too many things happen that I will never take a loan here. Plus I read all the stories on the DDR thread about getting your car serviced, when mine broke down it was one phone call and I had a loaner there in an hour.


----------



## jk_1337

I'm paying Al Emad 1900 per month, for a Hyundai Accent, with full insurance cover. 5AED for Salik (that extra dirham does add up!) so I've resorted to taking a few shortcuts.

I was hooked when I saw an ad for 1450 per month back in June 2013, til I found out it was the price without any insurance. 

They're a bunch of muppets in general - they kinda like to call and harass for 'overdue' payments' even though you've never been sent or given an invoice. I also can't deal with the Barsha branch which is closer to me because I got my car from the Marina (I had no idea it came from that branch!). Seems they spent all their money on nice offices but not on staff. 

I've been trying to find a cheaper alternative from a company that actually has staff with a clue but that's proving futile.

The car I have is fine and when I had a prang a few months back, these guys eventually sorted it out for me (took a while but the little moron that could got there in the end).

My 2c.


----------



## sammylou

for what it's worth, we have been renting on and off from Budget beside the JLT metro in marina for the past year and have had no issues and really great customer service. we are now renting for a couple of months.

the girls behind the counter speak excellent english and are very kind and accommodating [to the extent that they are allowed to be of course].

and the online booking system works really well too. always have my reservation waiting for me when i show up.


----------



## unco

Here are the last prices from Diamond Lease


----------



## TT365

Budget's latest prices (until the end of December) in case anyone finds them of interest:


----------



## uberkoen

jk_1337 said:


> I'm paying Al Emad 1900 per month, for a Hyundai Accent, with full insurance cover. 5AED for Salik (that extra dirham does add up!) so I've resorted to taking a few shortcuts.
> 
> I was hooked when I saw an ad for 1450 per month back in June 2013, til I found out it was the price without any insurance.
> 
> They're a bunch of muppets in general - they kinda like to call and harass for 'overdue' payments' even though you've never been sent or given an invoice. I also can't deal with the Barsha branch which is closer to me because I got my car from the Marina (I had no idea it came from that branch!). Seems they spent all their money on nice offices but not on staff.
> 
> I've been trying to find a cheaper alternative from a company that actually has staff with a clue but that's proving futile.
> 
> The car I have is fine and when I had a prang a few months back, these guys eventually sorted it out for me (took a while but the little moron that could got there in the end).
> 
> My 2c.


wow, you've got a bad deal. I've got a 2015 Accent full insurance. 1,500/month.


----------



## rsquaredlondon

great post.thanks


----------



## saracen

Reading this thread with interest as I shall be looking to rent on a monthly basis when I get to Dubai.

Just so I've got this straight :

- I'm going to get my residence Visa (from my employer) via email whilst in UK
- Fly to Dubai
- On arrival at airport - residence Visa is stamped into my passport
- I go to pickup my rental at the airport - I'm not allowed to, as I'm now on a residence visa and hence need a UAE license before I can drive in Dubai?

Is this correct?!?


----------



## rohan.xj

Hey guys, I am planning to shift to Dubai in a few weeks, any rate updates on BMW 5 series/equivalent German sedans and Land Cruiser/Prado 4x4 would be super helpful!

Thanks
RM


----------



## A.Abbass

saracen said:


> Reading this thread with interest as I shall be looking to rent on a monthly basis when I get to Dubai.
> 
> Just so I've got this straight :
> 
> - I'm going to get my residence Visa (from my employer) via email whilst in UK
> - Fly to Dubai
> - On arrival at airport - residence Visa is stamped into my passport
> - I go to pickup my rental at the airport - I'm not allowed to, as I'm now on a residence visa and hence need a UAE license before I can drive in Dubai?
> 
> Is this correct?!?


Nop. After arrival you do an eye test, they stamp on your visa copy that you had it done. You give your employer your passport and this stamped paper, they start processing your visa. You first take your medical tests then go to Emirates ID office where your finger & hand prints are taken and they take a photo for you. You receive a sms that your residence visa will now be processed. Your employer sends the passport and it gets stamped. After a week or 10 days you receive a sms asking you to head for the post office to receive your emirates ID.

If you carry a UK license and a UK passport, you can issue an Emirati license without a driving test. Until you do so you are not supposed to drive. I am not sure at which point exactly you can convert the license. I had a GCC license and wanted to convert it, I was told Emirates ID was mandatory.


----------



## saracen

A.Abbass said:


> Nop. After arrival you do an eye test, they stamp on your visa copy that you had it done. You give your employer your passport and this stamped paper, they start processing your visa. You first take your medical tests then go to Emirates ID office where your finger & hand prints are taken and they take a photo for you. You receive a sms that your residence visa will now be processed. Your employer sends the passport and it gets stamped. After a week or 10 days you receive a sms asking you to head for the post office to receive your emirates ID.
> 
> If you carry a UK license and a UK passport, you can issue an Emirati license without a driving test. Until you do so you are not supposed to drive. I am not sure at which point exactly you can convert the license. I had a GCC license and wanted to convert it, I was told Emirates ID was mandatory.


Thanks - I didnt understand it at first but since realised that I dont get a residence visa upfront - but simply an entry employement visa. Hence when I enter the country - I should be good to get a hire car - up until the point I get my proper residence Visa - at which stage I would need to then apply for a license.

Still not found a decent offer for car rental mind you.


----------



## A.Abbass

saracen said:


> Thanks - I didnt understand it at first but since realised that I dont get a residence visa upfront - but simply an entry employement visa. Hence when I enter the country - I should be good to get a hire car - up until the point I get my proper residence Visa - at which stage I would need to then apply for a license.
> 
> Still not found a decent offer for car rental mind you.


There's alot of controversy regarding this point, some advised me to drive with my valid GCC license until my passport gets stamped with the residence visa, but then others said since I entered UAE with an employment visa I have to convert. When you arrive you can call RTA's hotline and ask them.


----------



## BedouGirl

A.Abbass said:


> There's alot of controversy regarding this point, some advised me to drive with my valid GCC license until my passport gets stamped with the residence visa, but then others said since I entered UAE with an employment visa I have to convert. When you arrive you can call RTA's hotline and ask them.


I think, once your visa is in process, you can't drive, but your PRO should guide you in this respect. You can apply for your UAE licence once you have residency and your Emirates ID card.


----------



## Bwatters

Does anyone have updated quotes for long term car rental or lease for Abu Dhabi? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Haru

Hi,

Here's a quote I got from Hertz this month (for Dubai). Has anyone used them before? I had a few questions I could use some help with.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed

I used a company called 'fastcars' for my one.

Grabbed a Mazda 3 for 2150 AED per month for a year which was brand new, would have been 2k a month but I upped the insurance for an extra 150AED as everyone here seems to have the driving skills of Stevie Wonder on meths.

One of the things also that swayed me to these guys was that in the year contract it was only an extra month payment to break whereas a lot of the others were asking for 2/3 months as a penalty.


Will post the other offers from them tomorrow when I get in work.

Cheers


----------



## GloballyRelaxed

Here are the quotes I received for a yearly rental.

N.Sunny 1.5 Ltr A/T, 2015 model	1390
N.Tiida 1.6 Ltr A/T, Hatch Back, 2015 model	1690
N.Sentra 1.6 Ltr A/T, 2015 model	1750
Mazda 3 1.6 Ltr A/T , 2015 model	1950
Mazda 6, 2.5 Ltr A/T, 2015 model	2250
N.Altima 2.5 Ltr A/T,2015 model	2750


They have other auto's there but I only requested quotes for a couple of brackets.


----------



## chestnut

Haru said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's a quote I got from Hertz this month (for Dubai). Has anyone used them before? I had a few questions I could use some help with.


I have. What are your questions?


----------



## Haru

chestnut said:


> I have. What are your questions?


Thanks chestnut.

Was it a year lease?

Did you have any problems with them over the time of your lease; anything of note? Did they ask for an undated cheque as a security deposit? I'm guessing it's a standard procedure.

Have you ever had to deal with insurance claims through them? 

Cheers,
Haru


----------



## chestnut

Haru said:


> Thanks chestnut.
> 
> Was it a year lease?
> 
> Did you have any problems with them over the time of your lease; anything of note? Did they ask for an undated cheque as a security deposit? I'm guessing it's a standard procedure.
> 
> Have you ever had to deal with insurance claims through them?
> 
> Cheers,
> Haru


2yr with 20000km/year
Never any problem dealing with them.
Yes - they had an undated cheque to cover the early cancellation fee of 3 months (which I failed to negotiate out of the deal).
I had 2 marks on the car when I returned it. One was deemed "wear and tear". The other which happened in the last 3 days I had the car was a ding (bit of bent metal but no paint damage) on the front wing for which they charged me AED350 which I thought was reasonable.

No insurance claims.


----------



## hanane1980

*Moving to Dubai*

Hello there, 

I just joined this forum and I'd appreciate few answers. I am stressing out trying to understand how things work there. 
I live in New York and I will be moving to Dubai by the end of July 2015.

Our company is opening a new location at the mall of Emirates. Therefore, I will need info about the areas where I can live ( furnished studio or 1 bedroom apartment would be great). 

Do I need a car there? Is there public transportation ? 

My budget for rent is $1,200.00 to $1,400.00 and if I need a car my budget to rent a car will be $400.00 to $500.00

I really do appreciate your answers. 

Thanks,


----------



## FourAgreements

Hi and welcome to the forum

:welcome:





hanane1980 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I just joined this forum and I'd appreciate few answers. I am stressing out trying to understand how things work there. Don't stress out - just start reading and researching as much as you can, and take notes. This forum is FULL of information, and questions about apt. rentals and neighbourhoods are among the most common. There is a STICKY thread dedicated to this topic. Become familiar with the SEARCH function.
> 
> I live in New York and I will be moving to Dubai by the end of July 2015. It's gonna be HOT.
> 
> Our company is opening a new location at the mall of Emirates. Therefore, I will need info about the areas where I can live ( furnished studio or 1 bedroom apartment would be great). Have a look at Mall of the Emirates on Google Maps. Get familiar with the areas around it.
> 
> Do I need a car there? Is there public transportation ? Maybe, and yes.
> 
> My budget for rent is $1,200.00 to $1,400.00 and if I need a car my budget to rent a car will be $400.00 to $500.00 Please quote your amounts in AED as that is the currency that's used here. Once you give us your amounts in AED, it will be easier for the forum to recommend areas.
> 
> I really do appreciate your answers.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## hanane1980

Thanks for the reply.

My budget for a furnished studio apartment is 4000 AED and for trying a car 2000 AED.

Thanks,


----------



## twowheelsgood

hanane1980 said:


> My budget for a furnished studio apartment is 4000 AED


Have you tried looking on Dubizzle for furnished studios for 4000AED a month.

You'll find the list is quite short - you might want to read the Stickies..


----------



## hanane1980

Hi Twowheelsgood, 

I have searched on that website. 

My job will at the mall of Emirates. Do you have any idea what area would be good to live at considering a 4000 AED budget?

Thanks,


----------



## twowheelsgood

hanane1980 said:


> My job will at the mall of Emirates. Do you have any idea what area would be good to live at considering a 4000 AED budget?


Frankly, anywhere will be the same as any other. Its a low end budget. Any lower and you'll be room sharing.


----------



## Stevesolar

hanane1980 said:


> Hi Twowheelsgood,
> 
> I have searched on that website.
> 
> My job will at the mall of Emirates. Do you have any idea what area would be good to live at considering a 4000 AED budget?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi,
Your budget for accommodation is on the low side.
You could look at Studio city, sports city and motor city.
They are on the right side of town for Mall of the Emirates.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner

at that budget, Al Barsha (where mall of emirates is located) used to have studios. Not sure if still its the case though.


----------



## chandraT32

*Worlds of thanks*

This is really a helpful post my friend.
Do they also provide insurance with rental cars?


----------



## Froglet

chandraT32 said:


> This is really a helpful post my friend.
> Do they also provide insurance with rental cars?


Yes, just like in any other country


----------



## emrah

hanane1980 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I just joined this forum and I'd appreciate few answers. I am stressing out trying to understand how things work there.
> I live in New York and I will be moving to Dubai by the end of July 2015.
> 
> Our company is opening a new location at the mall of Emirates. Therefore, I will need info about the areas where I can live ( furnished studio or 1 bedroom apartment would be great).
> 
> Do I need a car there? Is there public transportation ?
> 
> My budget for rent is $1,200.00 to $1,400.00 and if I need a car my budget to rent a car will be $400.00 to $500.00
> 
> I really do appreciate your answers.
> 
> Thanks,


I guess we are working for the same company. American based technology company?
I can't seem to be PM you.
My location would be Abu Dhabi.


----------



## frehman

thanks for sharing these good rates


----------



## Bigjimbo

frehman said:


> thanks for sharing these good rates


I would liek to point out that these rates are historic and not representative of what we can offer now. I know I am in and around some of the rules of the forum here so treading carefully. I work for one of the mentioned companies and I know that we can offer better rates then mentioned, so would like the first post to be changed or the names of the companies erased.

many thanks 

James


----------



## tahir29

Calder rental cars is fairly cheap however customer service is diabolical. 

Even though i tell them to collect payment on the 17th of each month, they still ring me on the 7th of each month just to piss me off!! i've given up explaining.


----------



## Durise

What about an update of these prices quotes! Are these prices still available for renting a car? Does anyone know?


----------

